# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Gezocht: stellen die apart slapen

## RianneVanderMolen

Hallo allemaal, 
Voor een artikel in het Algemeen Dagblad ben ik op zoek naar stellen die apart slapen. Bij voorkeur mensen die dit al een tijdje doen en daar heel gelukkig mee zijn. Op dit onderwerp schijnt toch een taboe te liggen. 
Ken of ben jij één van die mensen die ik zoek? 
Het interview kan met foto, maar dat hoeft niet...
Groet!
Rianne

----------


## guillaume

Is zeker veel beter en gezonder om apart te slapen, tenzij je nog erg verliefd en jong bent, anders af en toe samen, zoiets.

----------


## ferrie1

JA ? WIJ SLAPEN AL EEN JAAR OF DRIE APART EN DAT VALT GOED MEE .iK BEN 60 EN OP BRUGPENSIOEN?MIJN VROUW IS 58 EN WERKT NOG.EEN PAAR REDENEN DAT WIJ APART SLAPEN ZIJN :
-ZIJ STAAT OM 05H00 OP
-IK MOET NOGAL VEEL OPSTAAN OM NAAR HET TOILET TE GAAN
-ZIJ IS EEN ZEER SLECHTE SLAPER EN ALS ZE NIET IN SLAAP RAAKT DAN LEEST ZIJ NOG WAT
-DE KAMER WAAR MIJN VROUW SLAAPT VIND IK (VOORAL IN DE WINTER TE KOUD).ZIJ VIND DIT PRIMA(ZE SLAAPT GRAAG MET HET RAAM OPEN).
-IK SLAAP GRAAG MET VEEL DEKENS OP MIJ,MIJN VROUW NIET
VANDAAR ONZE KEUZE OM APART TE SLAPEN !

----------

